# Tuna Carpaccio with Wasabi Mayonnaise- one for the next book



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 12, 2004)

Yesterday, the Lady Christine and I celebrated Valentine's Day. She works on weekends so we had to do it early. She wanted a simple surf and turf for dinner but turned me loose on the appetizer. She raved about it for 3 hours so I tyhought I would share it with y'all.

Tuna Carpaccio with Wasabi Mayonnaise
Serves 4 (we thought it would only serve 2...found out it was too much)

1/2 lb. Sashimi grade tuna, finely minced
2 shallots, finely minced
1 tbsp. + 1tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil (break out the good first cold pressing unfiltered stuff for this)
1 tsp. prepared wasabi (I make my own...have never tried the prepared...but you can prob use that)
1 1/2 tbsp. Mayonnaise
2 tsp. Mirin (Japanese sweetened cooking wine...you need this in your pantry anyway...right Ironchef?)
Black pepper

Combine the shallots, tuna, olive oil and black pepper. Place in covered bowl in fridge. In a seperate bowl, mix the mayonnaise, wasabi, mirin and a little black pepper. Mix until smooth and place in the fridge. Let both dishes stand in the refrigerator for about 1 hour. At serving time, scoop a little of the tuna mixture onto a chilled plate. Drizzle with the remaining olive oil and then drizzle the mayonnaise over it. 


We served it with caviar (we both love it), which really kicked it over the top for us, but I know a lot of people HATE caviar. If you like it though, place a generous amount on top of the tuna before you drizzle with mayonnaise.


----------



## kyles (Feb 12, 2004)

You can't publish the next book, I've not bought this one yet!!!!!

Seriously sounds delicious. Prepared wasabi is great, but you need to shop around for a good brand. It has to shoot your head off IMHO. I love mirin too, you need that in your pantry for sure!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2004)

It sounds "seriously delicious"!!  I've had sushi 3 times in about 7 days - I seriously crave the stuff - I don't have an appetizer yet for Saturday and this might just have to be it.

*Bubba - what kind of caviar do you buy?  We can get it I just don't know which kind to get.  I've had some really, really bad stuff and don't want to waste my money!*  My son calls me the "evil fish killer" when we eat caviar  :roll:   But I bet he digs into it too on Saturday.  

Oh YUM, I can't wait now!!!!!!!

Tuna Carpaccio with Wasabi Mayonnaise as an appetizer, my son wants a salad of spinach, walnuts, goat cheese with a raspberry dressing, the Wildfire Horeseradish Crusted Pork Chops, Dauphinois, and roasted asparagus - and the dessert is going to be chocolate - just don't know what yet as my son is making it.

We have a dessert Champagne that I think will be quite appropriate for something chocolate on Saturday and I'm going to make him open his bottle of Chateau St. Jean for the appetizer and salad course.   :roll:   Maybe....... he's so stingy with his wine     I know we have some hearty red to go with the main course.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 12, 2004)

Kitchenelf;
   At trhe risk of getting hollered at by ironchef, I must confess that we like the Black Lumpfish caviar a whole lot. We have tried Osetra, Seruvga, Beluga, American paddlefish and salmon as well. Truthfully, I like them all but the exorbitant prices keep me coming back to the lumpfish.
   The way I see it the problem is that most people go for the pasteurized product as opposed to the fresh. There is, IMHO, the difference between night and day.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Bubba - I don't know if I can get any fresh but I'll check.  If not, I think I'll just omit it. :-(


----------



## ironchef (Feb 14, 2004)

lol...to be quite honest, I don't really care for caviar that much. but hey, if it helps the dish sell, so be it. the only thing is...you dish sounds more like a tartare than a carpaccio (diced as opposed to pounded thin).


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 14, 2004)

Ironchef;
   You are correct. I have been making tuna carpaccio for years and always sliced it thin. Madame informed me that she would prefer it chopped...hence the technique switch and the name remaininjg the same. For if I tried to change the name and explain it to Madame she would stick those fists on her hips give me "the look" and ask "What difference does THAT make!?!"
     Sometimes it's better to fold before the cards are even dealt.


----------

